# What's the story on Mexican made Surefire incandescent lamp assemblies?



## ampdude (Sep 27, 2011)

Every once in awhile, I run across a P60 or a P90 with "Made in Mexico" markings. I don't believe I have ever seen a P61 or P91 with these markings. Not saying they don't exist, but if I have seen one like that I don't remember it. I vaguely remember I might have seen a P61 with the markings though.

So why did Surefire produce lamp assemblies in Mexico for a time? Was there a supply problem for awhile? Or was it simply where a subcontractor chose to make them for awhile?


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes...for awhile, Carleys (IIRC) US facilities couldn't keep up with production, so for awhile there, they had to move production down south. And being that P60's were in much higher demand, a good deal of them were made there, where as the less popular bulbs were made there in short numbers, if at all.


----------



## ampdude (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you, I did read before that Carley was making SF lamp assemblies. I'm not sure if I'm remembering correctly, but I think after that Surefire may have switched to making their lamp assemblies in house.

I'm sure Al and a couple other guys here know the whole story or if that's true or not.


----------



## HotWire (Sep 28, 2011)

"Today, Carley Lamps has its Corporate Headquarters, core R&D and Engineering with full manufacturing capabilities housed in Torrance, CA with the majority of its production being done in Mexicali, BC. Carley began its operations in Mexicale back in 1988 and has a well-established, long-term work force in place." * This quote is from Carley's website.* I always thought they were made in Fountan Valley. The original Laser Products listed Fountain Valley. Surefire's website describes the name change, but gives no date. I have a couple of lights that are marked "Laser Products, Fountain Valley.


----------



## ampdude (Sep 28, 2011)

HotWire said:


> "Today, Carley Lamps has its Corporate Headquarters, core R&D and Engineering with full manufacturing capabilities housed in Torrance, CA with the majority of its production being done in Mexicali, BC. Carley began its operations in Mexicale back in 1988 and has a well-established, long-term work force in place." This quote is from Carley's website. I always thought they were made in Fountan Valley. The original Laser Products listed Fountain Valley. Surefire's website describes the name change, but gives no date. I have a couple of lights that are marked "Laser Products, Fountain Valley.



The only Surefire products that were ever made in Mexico that I'm aware of were the few Carley outsourced runs of P60 and P90 lamp assemblies. Some were marked Laser Products, some just have the standard Surefire markings. Most of the P60's and P90's marked Laser Products were made in the USA. The lights are all made in the USA. You don't see the Mexican made SF lamp assemblies very often, so they are a bit of a collector item, especially a Laser Products marked one new in package.


----------



## fivemega (Sep 28, 2011)

Carley makes P60 bulbs and I have seen them in their main facility in Torrance. 
As far as I know, Carley does reflector polishing and coating in Mexico for long time but there is no name of Carley in bulb packaging. 
Carly makes every bulb assembly according to Surefire's specification and doesn't really matter where and what nationality are the employees.
BTW, Carley is maker of Streamlight bulb and reflector too.


----------



## ampdude (Sep 28, 2011)

fivemega said:


> Carley makes P60 bulbs and I have seen them in their main facility in Torrance.
> As far as I know, Carley does reflector polishing and coating in Mexico for long time but there is no name of Carley in bulb packaging.
> Carly makes every bulb assembly according to Surefire's specification and doesn't really matter where and what nationality are the employees.
> BTW, Carley is maker of Streamlight bulb and reflector too.


 
In your opinion is it likely the reflector, like on the lamp assembly above was made in Mexico, but the bulb itself was made in Torrance? The reflector of course is stamped, but it would be hard to stamp a lamp. 

It's just of interest to guys like me who are collectors of this stuff. Has Carley always made Surefire bulbs? It's probably naive, but I thought Surefire made them in house most of the time. Doesn't really matter they are made to the great specs, but I'm just curious.


----------



## fivemega (Sep 28, 2011)

ampdude said:


> In your opinion is it likely the reflector, like on the lamp assembly above was made in Mexico, but the bulb itself was made in Torrance? The reflector of course is stamped, but it would be hard to stamp a lamp.


 
Cutting and machining of reflectors are done in Torrance but polishing and coating are done in Mexico. Now days bulbs are also made in Mexico.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 29, 2011)

I understood that SureFire machined [rather than stamped] it's own reflectors, had them 'metallic vapor coated' by a subcontractor before sending them along with other components of the Lamp Assembly partially assembled to Carley for bulb installation and focusing. Some Lamp Assemblies require further assembly after the bulb is installed. On a couple of occasions to deliver large orders required quickly when SureFire's own assembly capability was maxed out rather than do this final assembly themselves SureFire had Carley complete assembly and in some cases even drop-ship the Lamp Assemblies direct to Dealers. SureFire's preference was for Carley to use their USA facility where possible.
SureFire took great care in designing their bulbs. SureFire has a strong history of working with manufacturers of incandescent bulbs, HID lamps, LED, optical lenses and batteries to create proprietary components when the off-the-shelve components weren't suitable for what SureFire wanted to achieve.

BTW, SureFire also created proprietary materials and finishes such as Nitrolon, their spring contacts, their remote switch plug & sockets, the metal alloys they use for various products etc.


----------



## ampdude (Sep 30, 2011)

Size15's said:


> I understood that SureFire machined [rather than stamped] it's own reflectors,



I was referring to the "Made in Mexico" stamp and not the actual manufacturing process of machining vs. stamping metal parts.


----------



## ampdude (Nov 28, 2012)

Check this out, I was thrilled to purchase a "Made in Mexico" and "Laser Products" marked R60 lamp assembly new in the package that I ran across recently.

This one has the green label around the reflector as well. It seems like most R60's I have seen have the blue label. Now I have a P60, R60, and P90 with "Made in Mexico" markings and that also have "Laser Products" markings. I think I see a pattern here. It makes sense that the P61 and P91's were not outsourced since they were lower demand lamp assemblies, but they could exist as well. Now I'm trying to remember if I've seen any "Made in Mexico" marked lamps that were not marked "Laser Products".. Thought I had once seen a P60, but can't remember.. And in an update to this thread, it does appear to have a modern design ceramic base, though I'd guess the manufacture date around late 90's.


----------



## DRoc (Nov 30, 2012)

I just scored a non frosted p91 marked laser products...no surefire on it...not sure if its of much regard, tho


----------



## ampdude (Dec 1, 2012)

DRoc said:


> I just scored a non frosted p91 marked laser products...no surefire on it...not sure if its of much regard, tho



Those are around, I have one or two of those that are USA made. If it was made in Mexico it would be labeled as such on the side of the reflector.


----------



## DRoc (Dec 1, 2012)

Just checked and it doesn't show made in Mexico...I sure love those p91's...


----------



## DRoc (Dec 1, 2012)

They have a good home in my C3M2 with Oveready bezel ring...


----------



## ampdude (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm pretty convinced at this point that none of the HOLA's (P61's & P91's) were ever manufactured (partially or otherwise) in Mexico. Just because I think I would have run across one by now if there had ever been any.

I would be happy to see photographic evidence that proves otherwise though.


----------



## eg1977 (Dec 6, 2012)

I have a Solarforce L2M with a made in Mexico R30


----------



## eg1977 (Dec 6, 2012)

ampdude said:


> I'm pretty convinced at this point that none of the HOLA's (P61's & P91's) were ever manufactured (partially or otherwise) in Mexico. Just because I think I would have run across one by now if there had ever been any.
> 
> I would be happy to see photographic evidence that proves otherwise though.



I have a made in Mexico P91...photo on the way


----------



## ampdude (Dec 6, 2012)

eg1977 said:


> I have a made in Mexico P91...photo on the way



Cool! Laser Products?


----------



## ampdude (Dec 7, 2012)

Just checked back in to this thread. Very cool. So we now have "Made in Mexico" P60, R60, P90, P91 and R30.

So then from fivemega's post I'm guessing they just sent a bunch of reflectors to be polished when they needed it, then fitted whatever lamp to random reflectors when they came back. This makes sense to me, since I see different levels or orange peel all over the place in reflectors whether they are standard lamps or the HOLA version.


----------



## ampdude (Feb 11, 2017)

I just received a Made in Mexico R60 and an R30 same. Came from an old shop.


----------



## Blackbird13 (Apr 13, 2017)

Cool to see you still looking for them


----------



## ampdude (Apr 14, 2017)

At this point, the only SF lamp assembly for the standard line of non-rechargeables I have never seen a Made in Mexico version of is the P61, but I'm sure they must exist as well.

I don't recall ever seeing any lamp assemblies from Surefire's incandescent rechargeable line that were labeled Made in Mexico. Does anyone know of such an example?


----------



## ampdude (Feb 25, 2018)

Looking through the stash, I just noticed a Made in Mexico X80 lamp assembly. So, it wasn't just confined to the P60/D26 sized lamp assemblies.

And it's also marked "Laser Products". This is the lamp assembly for the 8X or 8AX Commander.


----------



## ampdude (Feb 25, 2018)

Blackbird13 said:


> Cool to see you still looking for them



Thanks. Having the mind of a historian and collector I obsess over weird things.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks for the update(s).

I was priveledged to receive a Mexican made R30 a few months ago. It was burnt unfortunately, but it looks cool displayed with other vintage Laser Products stuff.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 5, 2018)

IIRC my R30 was new in the package. I might have to go digging for that one, I'm guessing it's pretty rare to have one of those with Mexico markings.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 5, 2018)

I recently put a Chinese made Yuji led in my Mexican made R30 and put that into an American made 3P clone.






And who says this aint a great country?


----------



## ampdude (Apr 13, 2018)

Haha, that's funny! My search continues... I need to find a P61. If I get really OCD I need to find a frosted and unfrosted bulb version of this.


----------

